# Dallisgrass control?



## bscottking21

Hey guys, anybody know how to kill out dallisgrass (Dallas grass) in bermuda fields? They have popped up everywhere this year...


----------



## LaneFarms

Glyphosate is the only control I am aware of. I have a field that I have sprayed twice with gly. so far and will be spraying it again. I have been timing applications just after cutting to keep from killing the bermuda.


----------



## bscottking21

Thanks for the reply, What product are you using and how much per acre?


----------



## bscottking21

My only thing is I cut my bermuda 4" from the ground, I'm wondering if I should cut it a little lower before applying glyphosate..


----------



## LaneFarms

I am using gly4 at 1 qt with surfactant. You need to give it a day or two after baling for there to be enough leaf on the dallisgrass to do any good. I would cut it lower to stunt the bermuda a little.


----------



## Grateful11

http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds/Dallisgrass.aspx

http://ucipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7491.html

I'd like to get rid of it from our so called yard. If it weren't it we wouldn't have to mow this time of year but every 2 weeks. Wife mowed Friday and the crap is already 4" higher than the of green stuff that looks like grass in our yard. It's also tough to cut, it's kind of stringy even with sharp blades.


----------



## Tx Jim

IIRC Pastora although pricey is labeled to kill everything but Coastal. I was quoted $20 per acre for chemical.


----------



## bscottking21

Grateful11. Msma is great for dallisgrass control in your yard. Just not for hayfields...


----------



## SilentH

I suggest watching these videos... In addition I am not a fan of Pastora on vasey... Maybe it works better on Dallas grass? One keys is you have to have actively growing dallas grass, preferably hitting a couple of days after a shower.


----------



## LaneFarms

Pastora will not kill dallisgrass. It will prevent seed production and slow it down but that is it.


----------

